# BreakAway Seatpost Question...



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm going to be switching out my seat in the near future and was thinking about changing the seatpost. Is there any recommendation for not using a carbon seatpost on a BreakAway? I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere, hence the question.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

You can run either a carbon or alloy seatpost. It'd be merely a matter of preference.


----------

